# speedy baby snails?



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

In addition to a few clusters of eggs, I have a few tiny, round, snailish looking darters at the bottom of my tank. But they are moving really fast! Can baby snails move this fast? It looks like they are part running, part floating or catching water current but they are definitely on the move. I think they are snails. My husband says no way. What do you know?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

i think what you're referring to are copepods. apparently they are indicative of excellent water quality, so yippee for you!


----------

